# no network device listed after installation

## casualx

hi there

somehow my first post was deleted without any notification...so i try it again

I did a fresh gentoo install on a system that i allready have a working configuration. somehow after my installation there is no network device working and there is no eth0 listed when i try 

```
ifconfig -a
```

the driver is built in the kernel and it seems in use

```
lspci -k
```

 results in

```

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 90ab

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

i did install all again step by step as its written in the handbook but i had no success and i dont know what should be the next steps to fix this issue. 

i remember when i buyed this machine in october 2012 i had no problems with that and its about my 4th machine i did install and configure gentoo successfully before

thx for any help in advance

----------

## azieba

What is the systems response for.

```
ifconfig eth0
```

Could you past your dmesg output?

Maybe try recompile the kernel with r8169 as a module ?

----------

## casualx

thx for a fast answer

now im rebuild the whole thing with 

```
emerge -e world
```

i did allready build the driver in as a module but it didnt work too...lets see what happens after rebuilding world with native flags

----------

## NeddySeagoon

casualx,

Whit is your interface called?  On a new install it will not be eth0.

Look in 

```
ifconfig -a
```

From 

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller
```

I guess ep3s0, or something like that.

----------

